# Anyone read Inheritance Cycle?



## YrMyKnight (Dec 7, 2011)

Christopher Paolini's latest book 
Eragon,Eldest,Brisingr, Inheritance 

I seem to have put to much emotions into the book that when it ends, I cried ;(
The ending left me speechless though


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2011)

No spoilers please 

Currently reading Brisingr, I've tried to read it about 3 times already, and stopped after 200 pages or so.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> No spoilers please


THIS

Haven't had a chance to get Inheritance yet - might have to re-read the others first...


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> No spoilers please
> 
> Currently reading Brisingr, I've tried to read it about 3 times already, and stopped after 200 pages or so.



I was so addicted to each of the series that I finished them in less then a month or so. 
I normally stop after a few pages and solve my cube for a while and then re-continue LOL


----------



## dcuber98 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a Kindle so I started reading Inheritance the hour it came out! Finished a week later. Inheritance cycle is awesome!


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 7, 2011)

dcuber98 said:


> I have a Kindle so I started reading Inheritance the hour it came out! Finished a week later. Inheritance cycle is awesome!


 
I got it the next day after it was released. Finished a fortnight later, sobbed for a few days , now reading back the first book again 

Edit: The fact that Eragon has to leave alaegesia and wasnt able to be with arya saddens me (((


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## dcuber98 (Dec 7, 2011)

Spoiler



I don't think it was nearly sad enough. There should have been way more deaths. By deaths I don't mean Izlanzadi or anyone like that. I mean people close to Eragon. Before I read the book I predicted that either Roran or Arya would die. That would have made it much better in my opinion. When they both almost died I thought to myself "This is it!". Then they both survived. Oh well. Still one of my favorite books of all time!


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 7, 2011)

dcuber98 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it was nearly sad enough. There should have been way more deaths. By deaths I don't mean Izlanzadi or anyone like that. I mean people close to Eragon. Before I read the book I predicted that either Roran or Arya would die. That would have made it much better in my opinion. When they both almost died I thought to myself "This is it!". Then they both survived. Oh well. Still one of my favorite books of all time!



Yeah. I thought roran would have been killed by lord barst. I just bought the dulexe version of brisingr which contain deleted scenes. I've gt a collection!


----------



## LuckyShadows (Dec 7, 2011)

I've read them all multiple times  I really liked Eragon, though Eldest and Brisingr annoyed me cause it seemed that Paolini was trying too hard...
Inheritance is sitting on my shelf and I'm gonna try and read it over the break ^^


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had little time to read recently, so I'm still halfway through re-reading Brisingr before I read the latest book. Took a little while to like the first book at first, but after that I realised they were awesome.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wait what. 

This exists?

Why was I not informed of this?


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 7, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I've had little time to read recently, so I'm still halfway through re-reading Brisingr before I read the latest book. Took a little while to like the first book at first, but after that I realised they were awesome.


 That it was! Awesome indeed.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 7, 2011)

LuckyShadows said:


> I've read them all multiple times  I really liked Eragon, though Eldest and Brisingr annoyed me cause it seemed that Paolini was trying too hard...
> Inheritance is sitting on my shelf and I'm gonna try and read it over the break ^^


 
In inheritance I think that paolini was so desperate to sum up everything in 800 pages that he go past events so quickly. He could actually divide them into two books but that would make it boring,so he Made the right choice . The chapter about the vault of souls was so breath taking! But the ending was left me speechless ;(


----------



## JasonK (Dec 7, 2011)

Everyone: USE SPOILER TAGS

I don't care if you're just giving minor details or you're talking about stuff from the earlier books, please use spoilers.

In case you don't know how, just type


Spoiler



message[/ spoiler] without the space in the end tag.

Thanks


----------



## asportking (Dec 7, 2011)

Spoiler



I was really disappointing with the whole green dragon part at the end of Inheritance. Barely anything happens with him, and it felt like Paolini just threw him in at the end to wrap up the loose ends


----------



## onlyleftname (Dec 7, 2011)

I literally walked 5 miles to a train station, took a train to MIT, and sat in the bookstore reading Inheritance for 3 hours, finished it, put it back, and called my parents.

SPOILER BOX CONTAINS SPOILER (radical thought right?), only open it if you've finished the series:


Spoiler



The ending was, to me quite dumb. Eragon left Alagaesia (sp?) because he was "too powerful" because he heard the name of the ancient language, but then why didn't he force Arya, Murtagh, Thorn, and whatever Arya's dragon's name is to come with him? Also I think it just didn't complete the cycle for me. He could have done so much more with what he had. To be completely honest, he rambled. He rambled like crazy about various things that weren't pertinent to the story. Okay cool the kid was born with a cleft lip, and Eragon healed it. But why devote _10+_ pages to it and the backstory. just my thoughts.



EDIT: @YRMYKNIGHT, reply to multiple comments in one comment, see this button:




in the bottom right of the post? click it and when you hit *reply with quote* on the bottom of the post, all of the quotes will be there, making it far easier for you, and for us to read what you have to say.  Oh and use spoilers, seriously.


----------



## zerkelas (Dec 7, 2011)

I love the series. I got Inheritance on my kindle so I got it around 2 AM (the download took forever) and read it right then.


Spoiler



I agree with all of you who are complaining about the end, but did you read the author's note in the back? Paolini said that he would create more stories set in Alagaesia so I think he just had Eragon leave so that he would not be involved in the next books, sort of a way to shift the plot from him to someone else.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 8, 2011)

I've never gotten into the series, although I'm a huge fantasy reader.

OFF TOPIC:
Terry Pratchett ftw! I love British humor. 
Also, The Hobbit was amazing. Can't wait for the movie which is coming out in December 2012!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 8, 2011)

I've read the first three in the series atleast 2 times over, but I plan at some point to reread them again and then read Inheritance. I really enjoyed them, although if you think about it there are A LOT of parallels to Star Wars (although I think Inheritance is better).


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 8, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> there are A LOT of parallels to Star Wars


 
I was literally waiting for someone to say that. Because it's the same damn plot.


----------



## asportking (Dec 8, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> there are A LOT of parallels to Star Wars (although I think Inheritance is better).


That and Lord of the Rings. Aragorn and Eragon sound awfully familiar, Urgals remind me a lot of Orcs, and I noticed Brom says "Run, you fool" in the first book (a reference to the movie, not the book, and it might just be a coincidence, but still...). There's probably a lot of other references, but I'm too lazy to notice them all, and I still haven't even finished The Two Towers.

Anyone watched the movie? I thought it was crap, it barely followed the book at all.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 8, 2011)

asportking said:


> That and Lord of the Rings. Aragorn and Eragon sound awfully familiar, Urgals remind me a lot of Orcs, and I noticed Brom says "Run, you fool" in the first book (a reference to the movie, not the book, and it might just be a coincidence, but still...). There's probably a lot of other references, but I'm too lazy to notice them all, and I still haven't even finished The Two Towers.
> 
> Anyone watched the movie? I thought it was crap, it barely followed the book at all.


 
It's Star Wars's plot in LoTR's setting.

And yeah, as far as I'm concerned the movie doesn't exist. It was so terrible I refuse to acknowledge its existence.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 8, 2011)

zerkelas said:


> I love the series. I got Inheritance on my kindle so I got it around 2 AM (the download took forever) and read it right then.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



“_I don’t have any immediate plans to write a prequel, but, if I ever do, it will probably be either the story of Brom’s life or a story set during the height of the Riders’ power_.”
-Paolini

 http://shurtugal.com/book-5-and-beyond-prequels-stand-alones-and-beyond-alagaesia/


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 8, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> It's Star Wars's plot in LoTR's setting.
> 
> And yeah, as far as I'm concerned the movie doesn't exist. It was so terrible I refuse to acknowledge its existence.


 


onlyleftname said:


> I literally walked 5 miles to a train station, took a train to MIT, and sat in the bookstore reading Inheritance for 3 hours, finished it, put it back, and called my parents.
> 
> SPOILER BOX CONTAINS SPOILER (radical thought right?), only open it if you've finished the series:
> 
> ...


 


zerkelas said:


> I love the series. I got Inheritance on my kindle so I got it around 2 AM (the download took forever) and read it right then.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 


asportking said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was really disappointing with the whole green dragon part at the end of Inheritance. Barely anything happens with him, and it felt like Paolini just threw him in at the end to wrap up the loose ends


 



Spoiler



Sorry bout that >< Didnt know.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 8, 2011)

Unaware the fourth book was released. I might get back into reading. 
Great series, finished it three years ago.


----------

